# Scott CR1 Pro or Tarmac Expert?



## johniboy73 (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm looking to upgrade to my first carbon framed bike and wanted to hear some thoughts on the two bikes I've narrowed it down to.

The types of riding I do are 30-80km rides over varied terrain, I live in hilly region in West Yorkshire in the UK.

I am approx 6ft 2inch and weigh 95kg. I tried the CR1 today and it felt great, however my LBS only had a 58" Tarmac that was near my size and it felt massive.

I see the 2008 Tarmac Expert now has the Specialized FACT 8r carbon frame (a step up from last years model) but in general a similar groupset to the SR1.

Oh and my LBS is also doing the CR1 for £1399 for the 2007 model.

Any thoughts or suggestions as to what are the pros and cons to each?

Any help welcomed.


----------



## johniboy73 (Sep 23, 2007)

*Scott Cr1*

To let everyone know, I went for the Scott. Wasn't that impressed with the look of the new Tarmac.

I can imaging the darker coloured cranks showing more wear than the lighter look, it felt slightly heavier and the finish and design looked better on the pictures than in the flesh.

Went in to the shop convinced I was going to buy the Spec, but the Scott just had the X-factor.

On paper very much the same bikes, but the finish on the Scott impressed me more.

No real noticeable differences on the two test rides I had, just felt as an overall package the Scott had it. Just looked better.

Having had 2 Specialized MTBs and a Spec road bike before, I know what I'm getting with their bikes, but it was Scott all the way this time.

Love it!


----------



## Purple Liquid (Jul 9, 2006)

Congrats! Now I need to find a way to sell my Cannondale and get me one of them Addict R4's


----------

